# Old Timey Oak Toolbox



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

This is one I built a few years ago. Made it out of oak. Here's the link to the plan if anyone wants to build it. http://woodworkingplans.8m.com/. Click on the tool box link. If you take the PDF to a printer like Staples or somewhere similar, it prints on 24" x 36" paper at 1/2 scale...

If you build one, would you mind posting the pictures here?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

Here is the box after it was painted...


----------



## ddreese (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I like that box design. I made one similar about 35 years ago, but without drawers. I used lift out trays. I didn't paint mine, as it got very heavy use. Your plan looks very easy to follow...thanks for posting it.


















.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

ddreese said:


> Looks good!


Much ablidged. It didn't take long to build and still in use today...



cabinetman said:


> I like that box design. I made one similar about 35 years ago, but without drawers. I used lift out trays. I didn't paint mine, as it got very heavy use. Your plan looks very easy to follow...thanks for posting it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Its a box still used today in my area of the country. Especially in the mountains...


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

It reminds my of grandpa's shop. 

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

My grandpa Bell had one like this that lasted him alot of years.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

Just a fyi. I updated the link to the PDF for the box.


----------

